
Selfiexploratory - pablobaz
http://selfiecity.net/selfiexploratory/
======
Bedon292
Very interesting, though I would love to see more data in there. 3840 is such
a small number for what is actually out there.

I noticed that a lot of the automated stuff, like glasses, is getting a pretty
high false positive rate. ~25% of the 'glasses' ones are actually no glasses.
Would be very cool to see more out of this though.

Also, don't they need to attribute the image back to where they got it on
instagram to comply with the API usage terms?

------
amelius
Hmm, if I click (only) on "eyes closed", most of the resulting images are with
eyes open still.

~~~
cuonic
Only the age and gender are determined by humans, the rest is automatic face
analysis, so somewhat more prone to errors.

------
d4n3
Very cool visualization... I wonder how they get their data?

~~~
stuharvey
According to [1], they collected half a million photos from instagram,
selected 20,000-30,000 photos from each city from that, then filtered the set
down by using Mechanical Turk.

[1] [http://selfiecity.net/#dataset](http://selfiecity.net/#dataset)

